

The Missing Borges - pepys
http://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2014/04/16/the-missing-borges/

======
xaritas
This article contains so many elements of a Borges story that by the second
paragraph I assumed I was reading a work of fiction. Upon further reflection,
it seems plain that, while every word of it is without doubt true, the story
is a hoax.

~~~
bravo22
which would be very apt for a piece about Borges.

